# Marine Aquarium - Setting up (pic heavy)



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey lots, as some of you may know we are setting up our first marine aquarium, everythings doing fine till now!

We managed to get the tank last night, a 55 Gallon tank, filtration, lighting, also we popped in to get live sand, live rocks t.e caribe (caribbean), fijan were too affordable.

As for filtration, we're trying this, sounds good for upto 55 gallons (it filters upto 175 gallons Canister Filter:














Which was too large for our cabinet:devil:, we managed to change the corner and replace the cabinet, hard work it was.

We got heater working, temps are in spot and we started adding the organic stuffs (live sand n rocks), for this picture, it looks quite boring (the tank) 










We got the system set, filtration working and lighting is doing well, guys, leave us your opinion of the tank.. Waters tested, temps at 80 degrees F.

Some fish we plan to keep here:
These fellas of corse!










These beauties:



















I'd be VERY lucky if i get one of these, i madly adore them! Blue Regal Tang








Damselfish









This would be pretty much it till we get anything new,,


Thanks for your time, ill post updates in this thread, i cant be patient for another week cycling! - geez.

for those who use Litres instead of Galls for measuring tanks, sorry litres are tricky for me to use lol, im well comfortable for using ''gallons''

oh and i also apologise for the size of pictures, they are out of controll!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome stuff! how long was your live rock out of the water for? the longer its exposed the quicker rate it dies of at. Ours was out of the water for 15 minutes and it took around 10-14 days to cycle and then we let it sit for another week to make sure it was stable.

Also what adhesive/putty did you use to rockscape? we got on and it was absolute pants, didnt stick anything! so then we ended up using reef safe super glue to stick the putty to the rocks. Its been one heck of a learning curve!


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

hi i wouldnt bother with the external filter waste of time in a marine aquarium

and the tank imo is to small for the two tangs, try a yellow eye tang instead a little smaller and more suited.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Wills said:


> hi i wouldnt bother with the external filter waste of time in a marine aquarium
> 
> and the tank imo is to small for the two tangs, try a yellow eye tang instead a little smaller and more suited.


Yellow eye tang, is this a subspecie? 
oh, as for externals i believe theyre the best for large fish tanks? what do you use?



fantapants said:


> Awesome stuff! how long was your live rock out of the water for? the longer its exposed the quicker rate it dies of at. Ours was out of the water for 15 minutes and it took around 10-14 days to cycle and then we let it sit for another week to make sure it was stable.
> 
> Also what adhesive/putty did you use to rockscape? we got on and it was absolute pants, didnt stick anything! so then we ended up using reef safe super glue to stick the putty to the rocks. Its been one heck of a learning curve!


Thanks =), live rocks weren't ever out (just from transferring a place to another) we picked them in a large bucket of aquarium saltwater to prevent em from drying and dying on us, lucky me though i had no idea how bad it is.

We havent used any glue for the rocks, it stands perfectly but im not sure if its firm enough, ill perhaps check that out before we move to the next step, i hope i wont end up using glue, i have been told that they get attached to each other by time/cycling, as if it was true..


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I run an external filter on my 155litre osaka and i only plan on keeping a few little fish and a whole bunch of corals. I run rowaphos, carbon and floss in it. I wouldnt do it any other way as the rowaphos means i have very very low ( if any) phosphates. Add on a protein skimmer and it really cuts the levels of nasties right down.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks really good!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks really good!


Thanks mate, this is just the beginning : victory:



fantapants said:


> I run an external filter on my 155litre osaka and i only plan on keeping a few little fish and a whole bunch of corals. I run rowaphos, carbon and floss in it. I wouldnt do it any other way as the rowaphos means i have very very low ( if any) phosphates. Add on a protein skimmer and it really cuts the levels of nasties right down.


Well, as for me corals are the main, they make a beautiful look, rather than fish, but hey who would keep a marine coral tank without fish?!

Till now, the external does really good! really cleans very well and prevents sucking sand, We have a protein skimmer, Also an algae skimmer which is usually on if we get algae blooms, theyre disgusting i hate em, the big ones e' i mean.

We also got purple/bluish lighting which im aware of algae's growing real fast, ill use the skimmer daily if so!

im also wondering for those who use rear blue backgrounds for marine tanks, we have got some but im unsure if we will use it or not, i would take other peep's opinions, it gives a very very nice blue colour.
Ive seen some pics using it, i think it was someone named x Sarah x in the fishy pics section.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

ive always used external canistors.
in fact i cleaned my reef tanks filter today, and for the people who say they arent necessary, i beg to differ.
it has been 6 months since i last did the clean and it was disgusting inside! lots of living critters though lol

as for blue backgrounds, i dont on my reef, but did on my fish only tank. tbh i wish i had it on my reef tank now too, looks so much brighter with one on


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Pearson Design said:


> ive always used external canistors.
> in fact i cleaned my reef tanks filter today, and for the people who say they arent necessary, i beg to differ.
> it has been 6 months since i last did the clean and it was disgusting inside! lots of living critters though lol
> 
> as for blue backgrounds, i dont on my reef, but did on my fish only tank. tbh i wish i had it on my reef tank now too, looks so much brighter with one on


Eww, bless me on cleaning my big external, im disgusted enough from cleaning my freshwater filters and turtle filter, which now makes it 4 lol well its good for me as long as it keeps the tank it self cleaned, how do u skim away those living creatures? I'd put a cleaner shrimp inside the box :lol2:

We tried the bright bue backgroud, it gives a lovely colours, but we have been struggling on how to attach it, because there was the agae skimmer, protein skimmer and some electric cables behind attached behind it.


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

they are not needed at all, marine fish produce liquid waste and the filter will not handle it any better than the rock, i dont use them at all i only use rock.

also worth pointing out a decent skimmer is the best money you can spend on a marine tank.

just to add i also write for pfk to there answer section on marines 
Run my own marine company, and used to run a marine shop with a 500k turnover lol


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Wills said:


> they are not needed at all, marine fish produce liquid waste and the filter will not handle it any better than the rock, i dont use them at all i only use rock.
> 
> also worth pointing out a decent skimmer is the best money you can spend on a marine tank.
> 
> ...


that is a very bad piece of advice, imo.
external canistors pick up particles and waste, live rock does not.

wheres your marine shop?


----------



## nena-berber-skink (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice tank  I would turn your heater to a diagonal position as having it upright will automatically turn the heater off. As you know, heat rises and the thermostat will read the temperature around the heater.

I also agree the yellow eye tang would be a perfect tang for that tank. Also known as a kole tang, spotted bristletooth or if you want to be really clever Ctenochaetus strigosus.
:2thumb:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Wills said:


> they are not needed at all, marine fish produce liquid waste and the filter will not handle it any better than the rock, i dont use them at all i only use rock.
> 
> also worth pointing out a decent skimmer is the best money you can spend on a marine tank.
> 
> ...


Well what would you expect to see on a tank without a filter, even so waste gets attached around the tank glass and make it all look merky, dirty, and slimy.

If you use the exact product (Canister External) on a marine tank, after a month or so what would you find inside the filter box? clean as new?.

Im just trying to say, filters are one of the main factors in marine tanks, if not, the water will be very poor and toxic for fish.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

nena-berber-skink said:


> Nice tank  I would turn your heater to a diagonal position as having it upright will automatically turn the heater off. As you know, heat rises and the thermostat will read the temperature around the heater.
> 
> I also agree the yellow eye tang would be a perfect tang for that tank. Also known as a kole tang, spotted bristletooth or if you want to be really clever Ctenochaetus strigosus.
> :2thumb:


Thanks mate, I think ill just stick with the 'Yellow Eye Tang' :blush:

@Pearson Design: Yep i agree.

@Will: Even if live rocks do take waste, i believe a filter is required, besides we got one anyways lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Why would you be lucky to get a regal, want one just buy one : victory:

And just a word of advice, i would pass on the damselfish if i were you, they are bullies and will have a go at any other fish you have in your tank, one of them backs down the slightest and its doomed.

I've had devil damsels, zebra damsels and another one i don't know the name, and they are nothing but a pain in the backside.

My zebra damsel killed 2 pyjama cardinals, 4 yellow headed gobies, couple of wrasse and many a chromis! got sumped when we upgraded but then died from a spike anyway and i laughed at it !

and the unknown damsel i sumped with a mantis shrimp and it got battered until it got pop eye, then i felt a bit sorry so it lives with a puffer now but still annoys the hell outta me!

Still got one devil damsel in the main aquarium which i was never able to catch to get out, but her mate died thank god and none of my fish take any crap from her so now she just sits in the rocks sulking.

Rant over :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Wills said:


> they are not needed at all, marine fish produce liquid waste and the filter will not handle it any better than the rock, i dont use them at all i only use rock.
> 
> also worth pointing out a decent skimmer is the best money you can spend on a marine tank.
> 
> ...



So are you saying that you dont run ANY filter to house phosphate remover or carbon?

I have only been keeping a marine tank for 6 months or so but i would never go back to no external filter as running rowaphos and carbon means that my water has zero phosphates and the floss means that any debris is picked up and contained within the filter. The filter also increases the flow of water around the back of the tank. The way you suggest running a tank.........Where does the floating debris go and the phosphates without an external filter?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Its not wrong, many people run tanks without any filters whatsoever, however its not usually recommended for fish only or FOWLR tanks as there will be a lot of waste, its mostly Coral reefs that are filterless 

I have a sump on both mine, But before the sump had an FX5, when i upgraded and added the sump i put the FX5 on until the sump was mature, however never bothered to take the FX off again, so not i have one canister and one sump


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> that is a very bad piece of advice, imo.
> external canistors pick up particles and waste, live rock does not.
> 
> wheres your marine shop?


in a berlin system the rest of the system will handle the organics you are refering to also the skimmer will remove such waste as long as the flow is good enough, also no need to run carbon or phosphate removers if you dont have space for them, you can run liquid products to handle this instead.

if you do run externals they tend to produce high levels of nitrate, i have to be honest im not that keen on fish anymore so lacking the enthusiasm to right a massive article on it, to have people try and pull it apart, 

surfice to say its not needed and most decent marine specialists wouldnt recomend it, alos have a look at bio pearls or np pellets for a decent low nutrient enviroment.

bear in mind the regal will grow to around 12" in length if not larger.

tmc supply a nice little unit for phosphate and carbon which will be much better suited than an external filter imo 

why not join www.ultimatereef.com for some decent chaps who offer some decent advice.

im to know a great ammount of the legends of the marine trade and might well rejoin it in the future, if i fancy a pay cut lol


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

fantapants said:


> So are you saying that you dont run ANY filter to house phosphate remover or carbon?
> 
> I have only been keeping a marine tank for 6 months or so but i would never go back to no external filter as running rowaphos and carbon means that my water has zero phosphates and the floss means that any debris is picked up and contained within the filter. The filter also increases the flow of water around the back of the tank. The way you suggest running a tank.........Where does the floating debris go and the phosphates without an external filter?


the floating debris is handled by filter feeders and removed by the skimmer, and this ammount will drop hugely in a low nutrient enviroment.

you cant have 0 phospahte you will have nothing alive in the aquarium its part of the building blocks of life, i presume your using a decent test kit like the merc kit or similar if not then get one no other tests work ime.

also rowaphos is meant to be fluidised otherwise its a waste of money, your better of using a larger grain media such as aqua medics fe as its much cheaper.

also consider using an ally based po4 remover if you keep lots of lps as it will be much better 

here is a link to facebook for one of my tanks {well used to be its been taken down now, sorry about the random chatting it was at xmas lol}

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

abadi said:


> Im just trying to say, filters are one of the main factors in marine tanks, if not, the water will be very poor and toxic for fish.


 
sorry but you just dont understand the basics of marines if you think this is true, skimmers and live rock and tweaking are the essentials of marines 

to control nitrate you can use deep sand beds which are supreme ways to keep a tank well


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Wills said:


> sorry but you just dont understand the basics of marines if you think this is true, skimmers and live rock and tweaking are the essentials of marines
> 
> to control nitrate you can use deep sand beds which are supreme ways to keep a tank well


I dont understand why your hating externals VERY MUCH :lol2:
Naturally, your right, but in a 55 gallon tank im not sure if its enough to take all waste.
I would also agree with fantapants, in a tank you cant controll waste without a filter and as she said, externals will increase the water flow, if youre not using one then whose on the job?
Many people run tanks without filters, but as for externals, loads run externals and had never got any problems with nitrate....... Will.




Wills said:


> also rowaphos is meant to be fluidised otherwise its a waste of money, your better of using a larger grain media such as aqua medics fe as its much cheaper.
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


Besides.. Whats your problem with wasting money, and i wouldnt call it that if it was something beneficial



x Sarah x said:


> Why would you be lucky to get a regal, want one just buy one : victory:
> 
> And just a word of advice, i would pass on the damselfish if i were you, they are bullies and will have a go at any other fish you have in your tank, one of them backs down the slightest and its doomed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise!, im well struggling for the regal lol.

Im sorry for your fish, i would kill that damsel lol, never knew this however are marine fish that territorial?! Wierd


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

abadi said:


> I dont understand why your hating externals VERY MUCH :lol2:
> Naturally, your right, but in a 55 gallon tank im not sure if its enough to take all waste.
> I would also agree with fantapants, in a tank you cant controll waste without a filter and as she said, externals will increase the water flow, if youre not using one then whose on the job?
> Many people run tanks without filters, but as for externals, loads run externals and had never got any problems with nitrate....... Will.
> ...


hi i just dont want people to spend money on an expensive item that isnt needed, yes it doesn't matter to much but just trying to help

all the best

Will


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Wills said:


> here is a link to facebook for one of my tanks {well used to be its been taken down now, sorry about the random chatting it was at xmas lol}
> 
> Welcome to Facebook


you know my mate Andy, from the fish shop in my town  thats where i get all my stuff from, well almost all. amwells is a fave too


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> you know my mate Andy, from the fish shop in my town  thats where i get all my stuff from, well almost all. amwells is a fave too


is that who i would class as mad andy ? lol if its not then im not calling him mad but you will know who i mean i think lol


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Wills said:


> is that who i would class as mad andy ? lol if its not then im not calling him mad but you will know who i mean i think lol



lol, yeah. he is about 11ft tall, has long curly hair and a big beard 

how do you know him then? arent you in reading?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

abadi said:


> Im sorry for your fish, i would kill that damsel lol, never knew this however are marine fish that territorial?! Wierd


They certainly are, its always best to research the species you are looking to get!

Tangs also can be very territorial, as are some angelfish!

I have 4 tangs in my tank, naso, regal, yellow and sailfin.

Yellow tangs can be very territorial when kept in groups, they will fight each other for territory and that's why the more tangs you want the bigger tank you need and even then they will fight, my sailfin and yellow bicker on a regular basis, luckily its never anything serious as they stand up to one another.

I did have a flamefin tang that battered my lawnmower blenny to death, every time he came out to eat he got chased away, leading to him literally starving to death, safe to say i no longer have that flamefin tang.

The balance between fish is quite delicate.

You either have a tank of semi aggressive fish that will stand their ground, or you have a tank of docile species that will not bother one another, wrasse are fairly good for this, but even then you should read up on the species you get.

Mainly fish that are similar in appearance that will fight, however some fish just don't need a reason and are aggressive in general.

Damsels though are by far the worse in my opinion for aggressiveness, its just not worth the risk!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> They certainly are, its always best to research the species you are looking to get!
> 
> Tangs also can be very territorial, as are some angelfish!
> 
> ...


Yes ill work on that, i just dont know what species can/cant go with another, what you reckon can be put with a damsel, none?

Oh and what about clowns, theyre docile eh? cant guess they're aggressive.




Wills said:


> hi i just dont want people to spend money on an expensive item that isnt needed, yes it doesn't matter to much but just trying to help
> 
> all the best
> 
> Will


Thanks for ya help mate :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

larger fish seem fine with damsels, like tangs, my damsel never bothered any wrasse either or clowns.

They tend to pick on fish similar to their own size and also ground dwellers like gobies.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

clowns are territorial aswell, and can have some savage fights!
i have a pair of percula clowns and they still have little squabbles now and again.

also, clownfish have teeth! they can draw blood aswell, so watch out in the tank 

you should be safe if you add all the same fish at the same time, so if you wanted 3 or 4 percula clowns then if added at same time they shouldnt fight as much.
but again this isnt always the case as with any fish


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> lol, yeah. he is about 11ft tall, has long curly hair and a big beard
> 
> how do you know him then? arent you in reading?


That andy lol, Andre the giant lol

yeah we went to college {funnily enough aquatic based lol}


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Allens damsels are cracking little community fish


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Wills said:


> That andy lol, Andre the giant lol
> 
> yeah we went to college {funnily enough aquatic based lol}



oh, did you both go to sparsholt?


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> oh, did you both go to sparsholt?


yeah we both did 2 years there for our sins


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Wills said:


> the floating debris is handled by filter feeders and removed by the skimmer, and this ammount will drop hugely in a low nutrient enviroment.
> 
> you cant have 0 phospahte you will have nothing alive in the aquarium its part of the building blocks of life, i presume your using a decent test kit like the merc kit or similar if not then get one no other tests work ime.
> 
> ...



I am using a hagen test kit, it was bought as a gift but when its all used up i will be replacing it with the salifert kits. The phosphate level is between 0 and the first measure on the kit.

I appreciate the advice about the po4 remover. I was looking at one that says it cxan be re-used.......i cant for the life of me remember the name though. If you know the one im on about, is it any good?


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

fantapants said:


> I am using a hagen test kit, it was bought as a gift but when its all used up i will be replacing it with the salifert kits. The phosphate level is between 0 and the first measure on the kit.
> 
> I appreciate the advice about the po4 remover. I was looking at one that says it cxan be re-used.......i cant for the life of me remember the name though. If you know the one im on about, is it any good?


are you thinking of the seachem purigen by anychance ?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update!*

Hey again,,

Thought id add a nice update on our newish marine tank, 2 more days for cycling (i think), we have attached the background (thats not all) it looks awesome ''bright light blue'' its totally beautiful.

Also, we seem to have some Native residents here, yet we havent added any fish yet, we have spotted some live rock dwelling little creatures, most look alot likely tiny white shrimps and crabs, im not sure what species they are, but i actually thought id find some better creatures on live rocks , we also checked the levels of nitrates, PH etc they we're decent.

We also went to the LFS and checked up marines they had, i was just way to excited.
Wish me luck, guys, but i didnt get to know much about keeping species together, but luckily it all went soft as we got to know someone somehow that had the experience of 31 years and is the founder of the EFS (Essex Fish Society) in all of - Colchester, Southend, Harwich.
We also took few pictures:



































Of course, you got what i meant, these pictures are from the EFS, Harwich and are not the LFS lol


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

i watched a video on youtube where a guy was setting up his reef tank and he did an episode about how he feeds his tank. feeding each individual coral its own required food at the right time every day in a tank like the ones in those pics must be hard work and bloody pricey


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

jakk said:


> i watched a video on youtube where a guy was setting up his reef tank and he did an episode about how he feeds his tank. feeding each individual coral its own required food at the right time every day in a tank like the ones in those pics must be hard work and bloody pricey


Mhmm, feeding every single coral different? thats weird

Ive also seen some video of making fish food, which is positive for mostly all marine creatures in an aquarium plus the corals

It was made of lots of ingredients, hmm you should check out a similar video..

we make our own marine food, its pretty simple when you know the steps, those are simple too!


----------

